# Concrete finish work is questionable



## New to the Game (Apr 20, 2015)

I have recently had a sud demo and pour a 5,500 SF 6" thick concrete pad. There was no rebar in the pad previously and now there is rebar (#4 @ 18" oc). The contractor did the job in 2 days, other contractors said 3-5 days for the job. We poured the pad 2 days ago and on my final walk around the pad I noticed that there were a waviness to the surface. The pad was also to have a light broom finish and it's very rough, deep groves. I feel that the contractor rushed the work with too few of qualified finishers and now the pad is poured and looks horrible.

The concrete was 3000 psi with 1% fiber. The contractor is claiming that the fiber is the issue and it's my fault for wanting it. I do not know what to do I want to be fair but the pad looks horrible. Can it be fixed or does the whole thing need to be replaced? Also payment is an issue. I want to make sure to be fair but if the whole pad needs to be replaced that's going to cost a whole lot. My guess is little to no compaction and pour finish work are the culprits here.

Also the sub is claiming that they will just grind the surface out and place quickcrete which I don't think will bond well to the newly poured pad, but I'm not the expert here.

Any ideas on how to resolve this in a fair manor?

:blink::sad:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

You can't get a good finish with fiber. Any troweling brings it up. But I'm not really a concrete guy just my experience any time I've ever seen fiber in concrete....it looks Ok but not great


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

sorry but I think this is a "get what you pay for" situation.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

New to the Game said:


> I'm not the expert here.
> 
> Any ideas on how to resolve this in a fair manor?
> 
> :blink::sad:



If you did not have a written spec as to appearance, then I think you should pay him. Did your _written agreement_ say "light" broom finish. I don't think I've seen that spec.

Is this just something to be driven on and walked on? What is the purpose?


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

What's the end use?
Park vehicles?....Tile floor?


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I probably cant help you any, but anytime you use fiber, it always looks like you threw a dead cat in the mixer.

Most finishers around here wont use fiber.

If I didn't like the finish, I would try to grinding it before I would tear it out. If it isn't bad, I would just let it be.


----------



## New to the Game (Apr 20, 2015)

Pad is for a parking lot of a mechanics shop. Large vehicles like tour buses and motor homes will be driven on it. It's on a main street and is seen by everyone that drives by. We are ok with a couple of oddities but this seems to be a bit extreme. Is there anything that can be done? 

Contract does state "smooth finish" we had verbally talked about a light broom finish and I think they just wrote smooth finish. 

I want to be fair and do the right thing but I also want that same fairness to be returned.


----------



## New to the Game (Apr 20, 2015)

I wish I would have known about that. Over time I imagine it'll get better with the fiber. I feel that if this is a known issue that it would have been brought up by the contractor prior to starting the work to inform me rather than after the fact.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

If you asked for it he probably figured you knew what you wanted and what to expect. No offense but fibre isn't new...you are.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Do you have specs for the floor that call out tolerances?

Fiber or not pretty lousy looking finish. 
Looks like it was broomed too wet.

Was a slump test done?


----------



## New to the Game (Apr 20, 2015)

Right, that's why I chose my name. New to the Game. I'm just trying to figure out if there are solutions here and how to move forward. The contractors also had issues with his crew (guys not showing up and guys leaving) and time frame (working an hour into the dark and doing a 3-4 day job in 2 days).

What would you do now if you were in my shoes? Knowing you can't go back and change what's already happened.


----------



## New to the Game (Apr 20, 2015)

not aware of a slump test. and no specs calling out tolerances.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Grind it and fill it, not cheap to do, but it is the fix.

300 psi mix does not seem right for what you are describing how the floor is going to be used.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

New to the Game said:


> not aware of a slump test. and no specs calling out tolerances.


This is pretty basic stuff.

Just what exactly are you in what capacity?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

You can get a good finish with fiber if you know what you're doing and using the right product.

With lack of expansion and control joints, it's apparent these lads had no clue to begin with.

If you think that finish looks horrible, you'd be right...wait till you see the random cracks show up. You'll be puking :laughing:


----------



## New to the Game (Apr 20, 2015)

Sorry I do not understand.


----------



## New to the Game (Apr 20, 2015)

expansion joints run along the perimeter of the pad and control joints are being saw cut in today.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Enough, we are not going to start with Construction 101 and teach you all about flatwork.

Lack of knowledge of basic terminology & procedures.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

It sure aint the prettiest finish I ever seen and am sure in a few months it will be covered in oil stains, the biggest problem will be the water pooling after rain.
At least you have a bit of traction in the winter.


----------

